# My vertical smoker



## georgie porgie (May 26, 2015)

Made a start on my first smoker (well my brother's doing it for me) I'm busy scouring the internet for door clasps and a charcoal basket.













IMG_3527 (1).JPG



__ georgie porgie
__ May 26, 2015


----------



## georgie porgie (May 26, 2015)

Ordered a thermometer













41zcjF0QXtL.jpg



__ georgie porgie
__ May 26, 2015






Found some catches for the doors....













30-502MSBL-2305131657151170832495.jpg



__ georgie porgie
__ May 26, 2015






Looking at 2 of these grids which just fit inside.













weber-smokey-joe-cooking-grate.jpg



__ georgie porgie
__ May 26, 2015






Still looking for a charcoal basket, may try and find materials to make one.


----------



## georgie porgie (May 26, 2015)

First lot of hinges done.













IMG_3528.JPG



__ georgie porgie
__ May 26, 2015


----------



## osprey2 (May 26, 2015)

Looking good so far. Personally I would not use that temp gauge, invest in a maverick that tells you the temp of the smoker and the meat.

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (May 26, 2015)

YEP!  Dave has you covered.  That temp gauge could be WAY off.

Danny


----------



## georgie porgie (May 26, 2015)

Second set of hinges done.













Capture.PNG



__ georgie porgie
__ May 26, 2015






Thanks for that, will have a look for one of those Dave.


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2015)

That thermometer looks as if it has a calibration knob on the back...    If so, you got a good one....   check the calibration in boiling water, noting adjustments for altitude.....


----------



## georgie porgie (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Dave, good idea on the calibration using boiling water .


----------



## smokin monkey (May 26, 2015)

Hi Georgie, you may have this covered, but I would weld some inch flat bar around the door openings, then get some rope gasket or Flat gaskets like they use on wood burning stoves, to seal the doors.

Like This 













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ May 26, 2015






Smokin Monkey


----------



## georgie porgie (May 26, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Georgie, you may have this covered, but I would weld some inch flat bar around the door openings, then get some rope gasket or Flat gaskets like they use on wood burning stoves, to seal the doors.
> 
> Like This
> 
> ...


The doors are from a donor bottle and are a good inch bigger all round, we're having problems with the top (larger) door at the moment, the radius seems too small so we may cut it in half making 2 doors, if we do we will put some flat bar on as you say.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 26, 2015)

Mine was made from the same cylinder, and that was bad enough. From the builds I have seen using any type of cylinder, the doors always spring out of shape once cut.

Good luck getting those donor doors to fit!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## georgie porgie (May 29, 2015)

Mods made to the door, waiting for lever latches to come, hope they will seal the doors.













61uk61rWuKL._SY450_.jpg



__ georgie porgie
__ May 29, 2015





  













11328967_10153314218056250_517871617_n.jpg?oh=a906



__ georgie porgie
__ May 29, 2015






Ordered some stove rope to seal doors too.


----------



## georgie porgie (May 29, 2015)

Smoker has legs.













FullSizeRender.jpg



__ georgie porgie
__ May 29, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (May 29, 2015)

When's blast off to the moon????


----------



## georgie porgie (May 29, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> When's blast off to the moon????


Hahaha it's looking like that


----------



## kc5tpy (May 29, 2015)

Hello.  Those ornamental legs are a nice touch.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## georgie porgie (May 30, 2015)

First firing of smoker to burn off any paint.













IMG_3539.JPG



__ georgie porgie
__ May 30, 2015


----------



## smokewood (May 30, 2015)

WOW - I Love It - WANT ONE,

I love the way the door hang, it makes it look very Sci-fi


----------



## georgie porgie (Jun 2, 2015)

Getting closer to the end, just waiting for rope to seal the doors then we can have our first go at smoking.













FullSizeRender (2).jpg



__ georgie porgie
__ Jun 2, 2015





  













11202087_10153335297711250_8163585062201326345_n.j



__ georgie porgie
__ Jun 2, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Georgie, that's a good looking smoker! I bet your like a kid on Christmas Eve!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## georgie porgie (Jun 2, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Georgie, that's a good looking smoker! I bet your like a kid on Christmas Eve!
> 
> Smokin Monkey


Wish I could take credit for the build but It's my brother that's done all the work, I just keep making suggestions and he comes up with the solution and puts it into practice.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 2, 2015)

The brains of the Family! I bet he loved you trying to fit those doors!!


----------



## georgie porgie (Jun 2, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> The brains of the Family! I bet he loved you trying to fit those doors!!


Luckily he loves a challenge.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2015)

That smoker should work pretty good......    If it doesn't, it sure makes a nice piece of yard art....  it's a beauty.....


----------



## georgie porgie (Jun 2, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> That smoker should work pretty good...... If it doesn't, it sure makes a nice piece of yard art.... it's a beauty.....


Thanks, we've tried to think of everything, on the side is a vent with an adjustable flap to control the air intake......













vent.PNG



__ georgie porgie
__ Jun 2, 2015






There's also something similar on the chimney to control the smoke exhausting.


----------



## smokewood (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm Impressed, And I Don't Impress Easily

That is one good looking smoker.


----------



## georgie porgie (Jun 2, 2015)

smokewood said:


> I'm Impressed, And I Don't Impress Easily
> 
> That is one good looking smoker.


Thanks, now I just need to impress you with the food that comes from it.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Sounds like an invite, or will it be making a Apperance at 
http://www.uk-smf.co.uk

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello.  Looks GREAT!  I don't know if I would want to get it dirty.  I might just sit back with a cold one and admire that thing for a while.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Good Job!

Danny


----------



## georgie porgie (Jun 15, 2015)

Made some alterations and think we finally got the temp to hold around 220/250f 













11412168_10153364196491250_8217453647624137886_n.j



__ georgie porgie
__ Jun 15, 2015






Alittle scruffy just now but making sure we can maintain a reasonable temp before painting it.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 16, 2015)

I would put the kettle on while your waiting!!!


----------



## wade (Jun 17, 2015)

It is looking good Georgie

Is the fire now in the side bottle or still in the bottom of the main smoker? If it is in the side bottle you may want to put some high temperature lagging in the connecting pipe.


----------



## georgie porgie (Jun 17, 2015)

Wade said:


> It is looking good Georgie
> 
> Is the fire now in the side bottle or still in the bottom of the main smoker? If it is in the side bottle you may want to put some high temperature lagging in the connecting pipe.


Thanks Wade, its possible to have the fire in either, we managed to get a temp of around 240 f with the fire in the side bottle and keep it there so it's looking like we are on the right track, last night we lit the fire in the main bottle and did some BBQing so seems we have something that is multi purpose, we just need to get some rope for the small door and we're good to go.


----------



## georgie porgie (Jun 17, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> I would put the kettle on while your waiting!!!


We had a pan of water on and it was almost to boiling, on the look out now for a kettle with a solid base.


----------

